# Hi all, I am here trying to conceive after a miscarriage



## suzan

Hi my friends!

My name is Suzan and I am 25yrs. I have been married for 2 years.. my hubby is 29.

I knew I was pregnant on April 26, 2007. The doc calcualted it and told me I was 4 weeks pregnant. On June 27, 2007 (I was 9weeks) I just stopped feeling sore boobs and no more nauseas was taking place. I told my hubby about it and we went to see the doc.. did an ultrasound, and no heartbeat was found :( I was so devastated after what I was told, and I got into depression. I wasnt bleeding at all.. Then after a week, I did d&c and they removed my baby. Reason? Dont know, doc told me it happens... anyway, I started to belive it was for a good reason, for the better, but believe me, I still get so sad and depressed when it comes to my head, and specially when I know about a pregnancy or that someone gave birth, I get into tears!!!!!. On July 1st d&c was done.. got my first normal period on August 15th and nothing happened that month, I mean that we didnt conceive.. Now I got my perio on Sept 12th and I am on my way to trying. I will apply the "Sperm meets egg plan" it might be a great plan, hope it works. 

Anyway, I can't wait to be pregnant again. I think I am becoming crazy and this is making me stressed. I am trying to entertain myself with other things.. I tried to workout now, but I am lacking of time as I am working, and after work I am so tiredddd.. but still, I am gona keep trying to stand up and exercise.

Anyway, this is what has happened with my and I am really excited to be here and check on your info and experiences and hope I can get a BFP soon.

Take care all and baby glue to all who are trying.:hugs:

Suzan:hi:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Suzan

Welcome to BabyandBump

I'm sorry to hear of your loss & lots of baby dust for bump news soon.

:D


----------



## babycate

Hey Suzan, 
Good luck and lots of baby glue to you too!!!

I had a miscarriage at 4 months... and I feel like i grieve a little each month when I get my period... sometimes I feel like I have moved on in a good way, then hear a baby cry or hold a baby.. it is hard. I am also ready to try again.. soon...
My fingers are crossed for you guys!!!


----------



## Suz

https://www.clicksmilies.com/s1106/linie/smiley-linie-010.gif

:headspin: Welcome to BnB Hun!
:hugs: Sorry for your loss. I wish you all the best in your TTC journey and also Sending you Dust for a Speedy BFP!
:dust:​


----------

